# READ ME - Regarding sevenstring.org mailbox users



## Chris (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm cutting the server over to a new dedicated box this week, most likely to begin Monday evening and finish up midday on Tuesday.

*If you have a sevenstring.org email account, any mail left on the current server will not be retrievable after Monday.*

I will be sending PM's to everyone with an account with the new login, password and POP3/IMAP server information, as well as a timeframe when the actual change takes place. 

The new rack box should hold us for some serious time to come, and should be the last move for a long time.

Comments/questions, PM me or hit me on AIM.

- Chris (king of server moves)


----------

